# connection webcam et magic mouse sur powerbook g4 léopard



## chouchou81 (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à vous tous, 

Ma soeur et mon père m'ont respectivement offert une magic mouse et une webcam pour Noel. Je n'arrive pas à les installer. 

Pensant que ma configuration était trop vieille, j'ai installé Léopard 10.5.8 et là il ne se passe toujours rien. 

Peut être faut-il que je télécharge des logiciels.... je suis un peu nulle en informatique. 

Voici le détail de la webcam en question : logitech quickcam vision pro

Je vous remercie.


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

Pour la Magic Mouse il faut que le bluetooth soit activé ...

Pour la webcam, il faudrait déjà vérifier la compatiblité avec le mac chez macam. Attention ça ne veut pas dire qu'iChat la gèrera forcément.


----------

